# KVH R6ST M10 receiver cannot get locals



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

Bought a used motorhome which had a KVH R6ST System in it. Contacted DTV and they sent me a new card. On Monday worked with DTV to activate receiver. At that point in time my listed address was in San Antonio, so I had all the SA locals on the M10.

On Wednesday, DTV came to install my service in the home next to my RV. When these receivers were activated, DTV updated my new address which falls into the Corpus Christi local area, so all my home receivers had locals from CC. The next day when I turned on the motorhome receiver I didn't have the locals. Called DTV to troubleshoot the issue. They had me remove power from the M10 and when the receiver came up I had the CC locals for about a second or two, then they blacked out. This happened several times before DTV decided to schedule a repairman to come out next week.

Later, I received a call from the repairman and he told me the reason why I couldn't get the CC locals was because they were on Sat 119 and my receiver could not receive this satellite. He told me the SA locals were on a Sat that could be received by the M10. I thought this was logical until I was browsing thru the setup screens of the M10 and saw Sat 119 as one of those available to this receiver.

If anyone could shed some light on this problem, it would be greatly appreciated.

SA=San Antonio, Texas, CC=Corpus Christi, Texas


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Corpus Christi SD locals do come from the 119. what type of dish do you have?. your receiver is capable of getting the 119 but your dish might not


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Using your KVH system, go to Menu, System, Install.

The list of available satellites should say 101, 110, 119.

Now go to Menu, System, Antenna, Current Settings.

Sat Switching should be set to Auto.

Remember that your KVH dish can only see one satellite at a time. Almost all of your normal viewing will be on satellite 101. When you try to watch one of your CC locals, the dish must switch to satellite 119 (assuming Sat switching is set to Auto). This switching can take a fair amount of time.

It's also possible that your RV is parked where there is an obstruction that blocks 119 but not 101.

You may also need to reauthorize your receiver. Have it turned on, viewing a 101 station, then send a new "hit" either via a CSR or by using the tools on your account on the DirecTV website.

Keith


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

I checked the Menu and it does show I am set to auto. I am starting to think my house is blocking the 119. It's on the south side of the motor home. I am going to move the motor home to an open area to see of that corrects the issue.


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

Well I finally moved my motor home and that was not the problem. I still cannot get the local Corpus Christi channels. I get the message "Local Channel not available at present location." My present location is right next to my house and I am getting the HD locals on my receivers in there. I found a few SD channels on Sat 119 and tuned to those and they worked, so I know I am getting the signal from 119. I don't know if this is an HD/SD issue since the Corpus channels on Sat 119 are HD and the SD are on Sat 99, which my receiver does not get. Or I am being blocked because something is indicating that I am out of the DMA. Anyone have any additional thoughts?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

No, your SD locals are on 119 and HD is on 99. Are you sure that the receiver in the RV has had its service address changed to be Corpus Christi? My guess is that it is still set to San Antonio.....Which SD locals show in the guide?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You could try this:
http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2494

Click on Just follow these simple instructions.


----------

